# Need some insight into German Job seeker visa



## siyadahmed (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello Folks,

Am trying get some insight into Job Seeker visa offered in Germany before plunging into the option. So that i cant take an informed decision and better plan.

Considering bureaucratic delay German employers side, 6 months is enough to find a job or it work for those fortunate bunch?
I have 14 years of experience in IT and Dont know German. I just started learing German at A1 level. 
What are my best chances of finding an English job?

Thanks in adv.
Regards,
Siyad


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

It is not impossible to find a job when you cannot speak German. But it would help a lot if you could speak German. I would strongly recommend doing B1 before coming here. German Language is the most important part to survive here in Germany.


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

rjadhav163 said:


> It is not impossible to find a job when you cannot speak German. But it would help a lot if you could speak German. I would strongly recommend doing B1 before coming here. German Language is the most important part to survive here in Germany.


Need help to understand student visa

Hi Guys I am looking to spend 6 to 8 months in germany before revaluating.
Finding options for part time job and improving my german
1)Can I secure admission in a Masters college of IT field ,get a student visa but not attend college.Dont want to do anything illegal.But just asking since want to understand if colleges are ok with this if we are paying the tuition fees?


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

siyadahmed said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Am trying get some insight into Job Seeker visa offered in Germany before plunging into the option. So that i cant take an informed decision and better plan.
> 
> ...


Use assimil and other resources to get to B1 in 3 months (8 hrs dedicatedly daily).Easier said than done I havent .But one can if that is the final goal.


----------

